# How to program a transponder key



## lordofagony (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi there,

Does anyone know how to program the transponder key for Nissan Altima 2006 2.5 s?
I got a spare key from eBay and trying to program it.

Please help.

Thanks
LOA:idhitit:


----------



## Hillbilly1964 (Dec 26, 2008)

Programming requires a tester and PIN code. Gotta use a locksmith or the dealer.


----------

